# Opinion on meyenberg milk



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

So I buy this milk often I am the only one in my house who drinks it lol no one else can stand it. Anyone else buy this milk? Any opinions or comments? Thanks


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually... I think it's gross, tried it once but because I drink it fresh and raw from my does any "other" milk doesn't taste good to me.


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

I think it's yucky...to me the aftertaste is very "goaty" My hubby and kids will drink it though. I've never had fresh goats milk so nothing to compare it to. I'm keeping my fingers crossed it's better since I'm going to be milking my own soon lol!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes I get the same aftertaste and my family can't stand it. I like how creamy it is so I drink it either way plus I'm sure it beats cows milk


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I told my husband if my does milk left that after taste in my mouth I would sell my goats, lol. But around here it sells for more than a gallon of cow milk for that little carton so any time someone says something about me keeping all these goats I point out how much that stuff sells for in the stores around here and use that to calculate how much money they save me. Which is faulty math because I would never buy that much if they weren't producing it for me (they have been dry for almost two months, and I have yet to buy any milk at all).


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have some of the evaporated Meyerberg goats milk, but we've never drank it. To me, when I smelled it mixed with equal parts water, it just smelled....'goaty.'

BUT, I know it's good stuff. That's what some of the horse farms around here use to help supplement foals. In fact, that's where we got the milk from. It seems great for supplementing goat kids too, I gave some to a buckling we adopted for a mama who lost her kids, and gave it to him a few times until she started to get more milk to support him. I didn't notice any changes in his stool so he seemed to digest it really really well.


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

I am not a fan of the goaty flavor (not a picky person but I really cant stomach it) So I think that it is ok for people who have problems with regular milk and anyone who can drink their own fresh (or even pasteurized) would never want to buy it again. I wish they would figure out what is causing the goatyness because anyone who tastes it will think all goats milk tastes like that.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

It confused me that you say it's tastes "goaty" isn't that because it comes from a goat?


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

No, the goaty taste is a particular taste or aftertaste that (to me) is reminisiant of buck. Well cared for, clean, healthy does, even when kept with a buck, produce milk that is very close in taste to cows milk, although I think its sweeter. I also have heard that the Swiss breeds can have stronger taste to their milk Bacteria in the milk give it the goaty taste and perfectly good milk may develop the taste with age.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Ooooh now I understand. 
Bleh. Bucky milk *sick*


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I tried it once and it was bitter to me, but to each his own! I'm spoiled with my sweet Nigerian milk :laugh:


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

So what kind of goats do you all think they use to produce the milk they sell on market? Just curious. I would love to taste the sweet milk you're all getting from your goats


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Well there are several things that cause bitter milk. Copper deficiency, mastitis, and some say that pasteurizing will make it taste strange. I think the biggest thing is that you have to handle goat milk carefully and the stuff at the store is older than our fresh milk, which gives it a strong taste.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Ahh I see so it could just be a combination of pasteurizing along with age. I like how creamy the milk is and don't really mind the aftertaste. Do you think boers produce good milk? All I have are boers lol


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Ahh I see so it could just be a combination of pasteurizing along with age. I like how creamy the milk is and don't really mind the aftertaste. Do you think boers produce good milk? All I have are boers lol


Perhaps you should get one of the larger dairy breed does (so you could breed to a full size Boer billy with no problems) and try milking her for yourself!

Bob


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Before getting goats I drank it. I didn't mind the goaty flavor. Then moved to buying direct from a local goat dairy. Now I have my own dairy does. Don't know if I could go back to it now.

With a little leg work you can probably find a local supplier too. For starters try http://www.localharvest.org/


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

I cant stand it either-and to mimic someone else-if my goats milk tasted like that I wouldnt milk em!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I used it as milk replacer for my kids for a while they loved it but it just got to be a pain so I switched to whole milk


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Yeah I like the saanen goats I might just get one. But wow are they big lol


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I always have it here.. in powdered form to feed baby goats if need be. I do not like the taste for me since I am spoiled by fresh raw milk from my Nigerian Dwarfs but it works VERY well to raise bottle kids.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Yea, I think it is gross. It is like going outside, pressing George's face to my own, and inhaling deeply. Except instead of a reeking smell in the nose, it is a taste in my mouth. Makes me wonder if their does are allowed to be close to bucks, so that buck fragrance clings to everything, including the milk...

Until this past week, I was getting half a gallon of milk a week as part of a milk share. But the main producing doe had to be dried off since she was recently bred. Even though the bucks were a fenceline away, the milk NEVER tasted bucky at all! Fresh, sweet, creamy goodness in every sip! Nothing like that Meyenberg milk


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I agree with everyone--that stuff is foul.

I am not sure what they do to it to make it so bad...I am guessing part of the problem is that it is just "old" milk. Our goat's milk develops a similar flavor after being in the fridge for several days...it's no big thing because we never have a reason to drink milk that old when we are getting a fresh supply daily.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I can't drink the stuff. That brand was the first goats milk I had ever tried and I nearly puked. It turned me off goats for years. After tasting some raw goat milk I decided goats weren't so bad. And now I love them and their milk. 

Having been in and around commercial dairy goat farms I can tell you some of the many reasons the milk taste so different from the milk you will get from a backyard farm.

#1. Over pasteurization. They cook the heck out of it.
#2. Mastitis. Many of the farms do not treat mastitis until it gets bad or sometimes not at all unless the goat is bleeding into the milk. 
#3. Heavy use of Swiss breeds. Many Toggenburg and some Alpines have strong milk.
#4. Deficiencies. Many animals just can't get what they need out of a one size fits all mineral.
#5. Dirty conditions. You simply can't keep a pen clean enough when you have hundreds of goats in it.
#6. They are unhappy. A stressed goat isn't going to give you its best.


I have seen one time where one of the does teats rotted off and the whole half of the udder was on its way out but they still milked the other side since it wasn't bleeding or spitting chunks into the milk. You could smell it from feet away. That's not going to make the batch of milk taste good I can tell you that much. As long as the cell counts in the bulk tank are low enough and there is no contaminants in the pasteurized milk they are A-Ok to sell.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> So what kind of goats do you all think they use to produce the milk they sell on market? Just curious. I would love to taste the sweet milk you're all getting from your goats


Actually, your Boer goats should give you nice sweet tasting milk.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

xymenah said:


> I can't drink the stuff. That brand was the first goats milk I had ever tried and I nearly puked. It turned me off goats for years. After tasting some raw goat milk I decided goats weren't so bad. And now I love them and their milk.
> 
> Having been in and around commercial dairy goat farms I can tell you some of the many reasons the milk taste so different from the milk you will get from a backyard farm.
> 
> ...


Wow that's terrible it's almost like the cow dairy industry  I'm going to try my best to get raw and healthy goat milk from now on


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

@ksalvango my doe has no milk to spare right now but when one of my does kids a single in march ill milk her for myself


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Karen... any goat is milkable, wether a meat, dairy or fiber breed, it's usually quite a nice surprise to have a meat goats milk taste as good as a dairy does. Boers can be crossed with dairy to make a dual purpose goat and the milk a boer produces is a high butterfat/protein as they have to grow some very thick kids!

Only reason that most meat/fiber breeders don't milk their does is because they have a different purpose and aren't bred to have the long lactations or "nice" udders of a dairy doe, try getting one of your easiest to handle boer does to stand as you milk, I'm betting that you'll be surprised at the difference in the taste and texture of fresh milk compared to the factory stuff


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

@liz I have a boer dairy cross doe  and easily handled. I just never tried milking any of my does,I know unbelievable I can't believe it myself now that I think about it lol. But now I look forward to milking them when they kid


----------



## Bluere11e (Jan 22, 2013)

I had goats decades ago. Thinking about getting a few does because I miss fresh milk and the company of goats. I LOVE goat butter. Never mastered the making of it myself, but I tried. Found this brand of butter at Whole Foods and have been using it instead of cow butter. Used cow butter recently and feel it no longer has a taste to me. I never had the boxed milk, but I will give a thumbs up for the buteer


----------



## SuzaLois (May 29, 2015)

I LOVE GOATS MILK. JUST STARTED DRINKING IT AND TO BE HONEST I WAS MORE WORRIED HOW THEY TREAT THEIR GOATS THEN HOW IT TASTES. SO IT'S A BONUS IT TASTES SO GOOD! 
THE "AFTERTASTE" ISN'T ANYTHING BAD. BETTER THAN THE PUSS FILLED MILK ON GROCERY STORE SHELVES! :spam:
BUT SERIOUSLY, I'M 25, JUST FOUND SOMETHING TO CONSCIENTIOUSLY 
FEEL GOOD ABOUT. 
I CAN'T BE A PART OF THE EVIL THAT HAPPENS TO THE COW DAIRY INDUSTRY...:hair: TAKE THAT ANYWAY YOU LIKE, BUT IT DOESN'T MAKE IT NOT TRUE. :flag:
OH! AND MAY I SAY OTHER THEN THE DREADED FEELING EVERY-TIME I PICK UP THEIR BOX MILK I LOOVE THAT THEY PUT IT IN A BOX CARTON THEN CRAPPY-BPA-FILLED-BAD-FOR-THE-ENVIRONMENT-PLASTIC!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I tried it once and nearly threw up. Gross and disgusting, nothing like the real goat milk I have been drinking for the last 35 years.


----------



## thekibblegoddess (Dec 13, 2014)

Ummm...box cartons are coated with plastic to make them waterproof. See this: http://myplasticfreelife.com/2007/11/hidden-plastic/


----------



## SuzaLois (May 29, 2015)

thekibblegoddess said:


> Ummm...box cartons are coated with plastic to make them waterproof. See this: http://myplasticfreelife.com/2007/11/hidden-plastic/


It's quite hard to get away from plastics these days. The less the better anyway.


----------

